# Rabies Vaccine/Pet Passport



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hiya, I am hoping to take Daisy, my 7 month old wocker to France in the summer and so have booked her in for a rabies jab. 

Does anyone know how long after getting her jab she can have the blood test/how long it takes to get the results? As I know she can't come back in to the UK till 6 months after the blood test result.

Also, should I expect any side effects from the jab?

Any help/advice would be much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

When I had my pup in Finland done, they did the blood test a month after the injection. But you may find that different manufacturers or different countries have different regimes. Your best bet is to phone your vet to ask - or you could have a look on Defra's site, they've got a pet passport section. You may be leaving it a bit late if you're planning to bring your dog back this summer.


----------



## sillymaja (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi there

I've had my 2 done for rabies/passport - you might be too late for this summer already. The dog has to have the rabies jab - then a blood test 1 month later to make sure that he's producing antibodies and then yes, you have to wait 6 months until you can go abroad. So it would be September now before you can take him out... 

I think it's the same for all makes of rabies vaccinations - it's the EU regulations that state your dogs must wait 6 months - you can take him out of the UK, but then he wouldn't be allowed back in until the 6 months. 

Good luck


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

yes one month after first vaccination, my vet suggested a second dose after a couple of weeks to be more sure; as soon as the test results come back confirming the antibodies are there (that's why he did 2, in case so we didn't have to w8 another month), the vet will release passport.
6 months after the date of the blood test you can re-enter (mind you you can leave before that)

Then don't forget the flee/warming treatment before you re-enter the UK, that is the tricky part! It has to be done by a certified vet and between 24 and 48 hours before the authorities check his passport... not sooner nor later then that.

The blood test has also to be repeated after a certain amount of time, cannot remember already! Ask you vet to point that out; there will be not written reminders... if you forget you start the whole process again!!!!

same times same cost!


----------



## Beckybex (Aug 21, 2008)

My dog had 2 jabs, 2 weeks apart. And then the blood test after 3 weeks. In effect it ended up being 5 weeks and 6 months in total. Don't forget you can travel out of the country at any time. Its the coming back that has the strict regulations.


----------

